

Ask HN: Idea Sunday - stoev

I wonder what happened to Idea Sunday, there were some really good discussions there:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7616910
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7582077
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7541601
Hopefully we can restart the tradition.
======
AlexLa
HN Admistration stated that they don't allow posting these type of topics from
regular accounts as they bring karma disbalance. And they don't see such a
value in this topic to make submission created by the "whoishiring" account
bot.

~~~
stoev
OK, I didn't know that. It's a shame.

